# Hey check out my Horror Cinema room



## Cinema of Horror (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello , here is a video i did of my horror cinema room , hope u like it .


----------



## Cinema of Horror (Feb 20, 2019)

*My Life size Leprechaun prop*

Quick video i did of my life size Leprechaun , hope u like it


----------



## Cinema of Horror (Feb 20, 2019)

*Horror cinema movie marquee sign*


----------



## Cinema of Horror (Feb 20, 2019)

*My ANNABELLE replica life size doll*


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice!!! Like the idea of having a theme for a theater room.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg! I love those rooms!! 

Such a fantastic idea! Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------

